# Will this filter be good enough?



## benevolence6gc (Mar 7, 2010)

So I have dwc 5 gallon bucket setup going on and wanted some opinions.  Do you think this type of filter will allow me to use filtered tap water?
... and not have to purchase any additional filters and the rather dreadful alternative of hauling around water from the store. 

This is the product in question btw:

hxxp://www.purwaterfilters.com/faucet-mounts.htm


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd say thats better than nothing. Are you on public water or a well? If a well, i dunno, might need an RO. I get the water from Wal-Mart, it's Culligan and like 6.3 PH. Done deal. I'm on a well so not real sure about it. The RO system that i would need is over $600.00 and that is just to much unless i was drinking it and that's still not going to happen even with an RO system. 

I'm looking into rain catchers now for the needs and just go natural with it.


----------



## benevolence6gc (Mar 7, 2010)

Running on public tap here. Ive done some ppm recordings of my tap water which is at 550ish ppm and when the filter is turned on it records at 450 ppm (I'm not sure if all the "bad stuff" is out). Bottled water records at 13-14 ppm. I have 6 random auto-flowering seedlings going right now with this filtered water so I will soon see if they thrive.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 8, 2010)

If your ppm is reading 450 ppm all the bad stuff is not out, you still have 450 ppm of bad stuff and that is way to high to effectively grow in a DWC I would suggest a R/O filter.






> The RO system that i would need is over $600.00


:holysheep: 

I would suggest checking out hXXp://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store/products/reverse-osmosis-filters-and-systems

That is way to high unless you are gonna go into the commercial water business


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 8, 2010)

I paid like $200 for mine. I use more water than you can imagine. $600 is out of control.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 8, 2010)

i paid $200 for mine and the output reads 0-1..


----------



## Growdude (Mar 8, 2010)

I paid $69.00 for mine and PPM is at 30, made a few hundred gallons with it.

hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/Portable-100GPD-Reverse-Osmosis-RO-Water-Filter-PO4-100_W0QQitemZ380210084591QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSmall_Kitchen_Appliances_US?hash=item5886497aef


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 8, 2010)

benevolence6gc said:
			
		

> So I have dwc 5 gallon bucket setup going on and wanted some opinions.  Do you think this type of filter will allow me to use filtered tap water?
> ... and not have to purchase any additional filters and the rather dreadful alternative of hauling around water from the store.
> 
> This is the product in question btw:
> ...



No.  Filters like this have very little benefit, as you have seen.  They will only remove a small amount of solids and NO dissolved solids.  They are mainly used to make drinking water taste somewhat better.  IMO, a ppm of 450 is too high, especially with DWC.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 8, 2010)

Growing in water, imo, a RO unit is almost at a point its a must have. Just takes out alot of possible headache for very little money.


----------



## PANDA KUSH (Mar 8, 2010)

Look into Mr.Clean Autodry Carwash DIY's..not sure where the link is
but it will bring your tap water ppms to 0 or very very close.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 9, 2010)

PANDA KUSH said:
			
		

> Look into Mr.Clean Autodry Carwash DIY's..not sure where the link is
> but it will bring your tap water ppms to 0 or very very close.


 
10 washes for 39.95  ... just get the RO unit I mentioned.


----------



## matt612346 (Mar 9, 2010)

you wouldnt catch me dead filling up my reservoir without this http://www.greenhome.com/prodpix/PS_hosefilter_detail.jpg

chlorine filter ftw! seeing as i CANT wait 24 hours for the chlorine to go away this is a must.

goto your local hydro store they're about 40dollars but well worth it... one unit can do 15,000gallons over its lifespan.


the water is good where i live... not sure about your city's water but yeah hope this helps alil


----------



## benevolence6gc (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the responses guys and girls, I've been using that filtered water for the last week but do eventually (sooner than later) plan to find something that meets my budget and expectations. 
So far the girls are growing fine but I don't want to see problem. I do like the look of that hose filter, not really up for an RO system installation.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 15, 2010)

I like the one Growdude has, I'm gonna get one!


----------



## Growdude (Mar 16, 2010)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> I like the one Growdude has, I'm gonna get one!


 
Its been a good one and I have some really bad water, 800+ ppm.

My suggestion if your going to be filling say 5 gal water bottles, is to remove the output hose at the sink adapter, the one that the ro water drips out of, and just put it into the top of the jug your filling.

I just leave the faucet adapter on and just hook up the feed line when I need to "make water",  stick the drain line down the drain and your done. very easy to hook up as needed.

It really is the way to go for growing as its the exact same membrane, sediment, and carbon stages as my under the sink unit but does not have the holding tank and taste filters, myself I need more than the 2-3 gallons the holding tank would provide anyway and you cant fill a 5 gallon water jugg in your sink.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Mar 16, 2010)

I bought one! It's gonna be great beause I am installing a sink in the grow room so the water will be only used for growing. I'm excited because the water here is very good so this should be perfect. We had the water tested last year and ours has the lowest solids and metals in the state. It's well water, and we drink it straight out of the tap, best tatse around.


----------



## sundancer245 (Mar 16, 2010)

WOW....800+  ppm!!  thats crazy... i guess im lucky, my tap water is typically between 100-150 ppm...have had no problems with it  as long as i let it set out and get rid of the chlorine


----------

